# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Μετατραυματικο σοκ η κατι αλλο?

## Mika

Καλησπερα σας,
θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας για κατι που μου συνεβη και με ταλαιπωρει αρκετα..Πριν απο 2 μερες ειχα μια πολυ εντονη συζητηση με ατομο που εχει βασικα ταλαιπωρησει τον συναισθηματικο μου κοσμο και υστερα απο αυτην την κουβεντα εχω κενο μνημης..,Ειχε καταναλωθει και αλκοολ αλλα οχι σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο..Θυμαμαι μονο τα κλαμματα μου εντονα και τις ασχημες κουβεντες που ανταλλαξα..αλλα τιποτε αλλο απο την κουβεντα που ειχα μαζι του..Φυσικα αυτος εχει εξαφανιστει και δεν παιρνω καμια απαντηση.Εχω αρχισει να παθαινω τρεμουλο καθε μερα και δυσπνοια εντονη..βλεπω εφιαλτες και προσπαθω μεσα απο αυτους να συνδεσω τα κομματια που μου λειπουν σε ολο το σκηνικο..ειναι κατι ψυχωσικο αυτο που μου συμβαινει..?γιατι δεν θυμαμαι τιποτε αλλο απο αυτο το βραδυ..σας ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας..

----------


## lavie

Μένεις μόνη; μήπως να μας πεις περισσότερα,μήπως πήρες κάτι;

----------


## elirene

μήπως ήταν πολυ ασχημη εμπειρία και η συνείδηση σου διέγραψε το γεγονός αλλα ασυνείδητα αντιδράς με ότι συνέβη..
θα σου λεγα να το ψαξεις με ψυχολογο αλλα θελει χρονο και χρήμα, κάτι συνέβη όμως και σε ταρακουνησε..οταν ομως νιωθεις αυτα τα συμπτωματα τι
σκεφτεσαι; τι φοβάσαι;

----------


## Mika

Καλημερα παιδια οχι δεν εχω καμια σχεση με ουσιες ποτε δεν ειχα..Μενω μονη μου.. ναι το πιο πιθανο ισως να ηταν οτι συγκλονιστηκα τοσο πολυ που εκανε διαγραφη το μυαλο μου.Μολις γυρισα απο την πρωτη μου επισκεψη σε ψυχολογο..νιωθω καλυτερα καπως.. ακομη ομως εχω ενα τρεμουλο και μια ανησυχια..οι εφιαλτες μου συνεχιζονται ακομη απλα δεν ειναι τοσο επιπονοι ειναι μαλλον μπερδεμενες εικονες περισοτερο..ξυπναω ιδρωμενη πολυ και πινω λιγο γαλα για να ηρεμησω..ελπιζω να συνεχισω με τον ψυχολογο θα μου κανει καλο. Ενιωσα πως μεσα απο αυτα που μου ειπε, ποσο πιεση νιωθω σε πολλα αλλα πραγματα και πως πρεπει να ξαναβρω τον εαυτο μου.

----------


## nikiii

Καμία φορά όταν ζουμε μια κατάσταση άσχημη δυσκολευόμαστε να θυμηθούμε λόγια που ειπώθηκαν σαν να την αναιρεί το μυαλό τη στιγμή εκείνη. δε θα έλεγα ότι είναι κάτι κακό αυτό

----------

